# Quick question: Yongnuo 560 S1 mode



## tmL

Hey guys, I was wondering if I can use my Yongnuo 560 as an off camera flash triggered my the pop up flash in my T2i? I tried it a few times but it never works properly. The flash is triggered, I can definitely see it go off, but it isn't synced correctly with my pop up flash and my shutter, the picture is taken and the light from the 560 isn't in the final picture. Is there some setting I have to change on my T2i or do I need an actual flash to trigger my 560 properly in S1 mode? Thanks for the help!


----------



## cgipson1

There are two modes on the 560. I am not at home so can't grab a flash ... but from memory. 

One setting is for ignoring the Pre-flash that TTL uses to adjust exposure

the other setting is a normal optical slave setting and it will go off the first time it see's any other flash.

Based on what you wrote.. sounds like the S1 is your optical slave mode.. so I would try S2.. and see what happens


Link to manual   http://www.yongnuoebay.com/sm/yn5601.pdf

Copy and paste from manual!

When the flash is in S1 mode, it will work with the first work of the master flash synchronously, with the result
consistent with the use of radio slave. To use this mode correctly, the master flash should be set at manual flash and
the TTL flash system with preflight function and the red-reduction function with multiple flashes should not be used.
S2 mode: It is also called &#8220;pre-flash cancel mode&#8221;. This mode is similar with S1 mode, but it can neglect the pre-flash
given by TTL flash. Therefore, it can support the main flash working in TTL mode. In particular, if S1 mode cannot
flash correctly and synchronically with your internal flash, you can try to use S2 mode.


----------



## KmH

Oh! You mean you have to actually read the info that comes with the flash unit?


----------



## tmL

I guess I'll have to give you my life story from now on. I am currently in China on a fellowship and while I am studying the language, I am not quite at the point of being able to fully understand a manual and also did not feel like spending the time translating it because it probably would have taken a few hours at least. Why didn't I look up the English manual online you ask? I did. I read the same exact clip that cgipson posted multiple times but didn't understand it. The problem was that from my understanding, S1 was the mode I was looking for because I turned off the pre-flash//exposure flash (whatever you call it) that would usually 'trick' the 560 into firing early. I would take a shot and my flash would go off only once, thus triggering the 560 and getting super cool lighting. I didn't work, and I was confused. Maybe I'm not too familiar with the lingo so I didn't understand what the manual was saying and I guess I'm stupid because I didn't think to try S2, just wanted to figure out why my S1 wasn't working the way I thought it should.
I'm new to lighting, I just got my 560 yesterday and was trying to figure out how to work it. I came to this forum because I had a problem, and was hoping for someone to help me solve it. Thank you cgipson, the S2 mode works the way I thought the S1 was supposed to (but I still don't understand why S1 doesn't work since my preflash is off).
kmh, your sarcastic comment is pretty unnecessary. But I guess you felt better about yourself for a second or two so maybe it wasn't a total waste...


----------



## cgipson1

tmL said:


> I guess I'll have to give you my life story from now on. I am currently in China on a fellowship and while I am studying the language, I am not quite at the point of being able to fully understand a manual and also did not feel like spending the time translating it because it probably would have taken a few hours at least. Why didn't I look up the English manual online you ask? I did. I read the same exact clip that cgipson posted multiple times but didn't understand it. The problem was that from my understanding, S1 was the mode I was looking for because I turned off the pre-flash//exposure flash (whatever you call it) that would usually 'trick' the 560 into firing early. I would take a shot and my flash would go off only once, thus triggering the 560 and getting super cool lighting. I didn't work, and I was confused. Maybe I'm not too familiar with the lingo so I didn't understand what the manual was saying and I guess I'm stupid because I didn't think to try S2, just wanted to figure out why my S1 wasn't working the way I thought it should.
> I'm new to lighting, I just got my 560 yesterday and was trying to figure out how to work it. I came to this forum because I had a problem, and was hoping for someone to help me solve it. Thank you cgipson, the S2 mode works the way I thought the S1 was supposed to (but I still don't understand why S1 doesn't work since my preflash is off).
> kmh, your sarcastic comment is pretty unnecessary. But I guess you felt better about yourself for a second or two so maybe it wasn't a total waste...



Glad I could help!  Keep in mind that that even the English manual needs translation!! lol! It is not very well written!

Give Keith a break, bro! We get so many people on here asking questions that are easily answered by reading a manual..... and most of them don't even try! It is very frustrating for us.. and sometimes it shows!


----------



## tmL

I apologize, kmh, I had a bad day and I guess I kind of exploded a little.


----------



## cgipson1

tmL said:


> I apologize, kmh, I had a bad day and I guess I kind of exploded a little.



No problem... it happens to everyone! Many of us here, are masters of the snide remark... and use that skill more than we should! lol!


----------



## FireRescueFL

In the OPs defense, some of the instruction manuals provided by Yongnuo have just about the worst English I've ever attempted to read in my life! Lol

---Chris


----------

